# Acid Reflux



## bronco (Oct 12, 2013)

Any of you get it? What do you do or take for it?

Was taking some liquid var a few months back the acid reflux was so bad bad I could barely eat or sleep, stopped taking it after 2 wks and it cleared up for a while, now it flares up a few times a week, especially on days I eat large amounts of food.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 12, 2013)

your eating is the culprit...sure so are the orals.  but what your consuming is aggravating the reflux.  pepers/spices frying etc are horrible reflux inducers.

im on an oral atm and my acid reflux was ****ing horible...sure I ate alot of crap that day.  im good now.   but for the time.  I used tums chewables...took 4 and it went away in about 35 mins.  every burp after that was clean and no burn.

mrs Matrix said I should get prilosec(sp)?  otc.  I plan on it also.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 12, 2013)

My son has GURD. He takes prescription Prilosec and OTC Pepcid. Sucks for my boy but they work.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 12, 2013)

Prevacid or Prilosec OTC 
I had gastro intestinal problems in my teens and it cause acid reflux problems...at the time Prevacid was by prescription only...so I took that then switched to prilosec...now both are OTC so just pick one brother...take it daily and it will help prevent it.

Disclaimer: always consult with your physician before starting a new medication


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 12, 2013)

I get it.   Hate it.  Can't nail it down to exactly what I eat that is causing it.


----------



## bronco (Oct 12, 2013)

#TheMatrix said:


> your eating is the culprit...sure so are the orals.  but what your consuming is aggravating the reflux.  pepers/spices frying etc are horrible reflux inducers.
> 
> im on an oral atm and my acid reflux was ****ing horible...sure I ate alot of crap that day.  im good now.   but for the time.  I used tums chewables...took 4 and it went away in about 35 mins.  every burp after that was clean and no burn.
> 
> mrs Matrix said I should get prilosec(sp)?  otc.  I plan on it also.



I do eat a good bit if pepper and spices for sure. So the tums actually worked? I will give this a try


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 12, 2013)

Tums is on the spot relief...treats it when it occurs...
Prevacid and Prilosec help prevent it from revealing itself at all.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 12, 2013)

frank.tb said:


> Tums is on the spot relief...treats it when it occurs...
> Prevacid and Prilosec help prevent it from revealing itself at all.



True. My son acid reflux is severe. The Prilosec keeps it from rearing it's ugly head


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 12, 2013)

Seeker said:


> True. My son acid reflux is severe. The Prilosec keeps it from rearing it's ugly head



The over production of acid in my GI tract caused some slight damage and it in return led to some slight digestion issues with heavy foods.
I grew out of it though and all is well now. The Prevacid and Prilosec really helped.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 12, 2013)

frank.tb said:


> The over production of acid in my GI tract caused some slight damage and it in return led to some slight digestion issues with heavy foods.
> I grew out of it though and all is well now. The Prevacid and Prilosec really helped.



Glad to hear you're better now


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks...What exactly is Gurd btw?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 12, 2013)

yes...my in law told me when he was ON over  decade ago tums would do the trick for reflux due to juice.

its the cheapest help when that time happens.  but as I mentioned.  prilosect works best otc.  only its like 25 dollars


----------



## Seeker (Oct 12, 2013)

frank.tb said:


> Thanks...What exactly is Gurd btw?



Sorry, it's called GERD gastro esophagus reflux disease.  Similar to acid reflux but it has more to do with a weak esophagus


----------



## Popeye (Oct 12, 2013)

I also have GERD...Gastro Esophageal Reflux Disease...I have to take a prilosec every 12 hours. I get heartburn in a ridiculous way if not.

Prilosec is really only supposed to be used one a day for two weeks...unless a doc tells you otherwise...In my case the doc prescribed me a very strong script equal to two prilosecs per day and told me I can do either/or basically forever. It sucks but gotta do it.

Tums and rolaids dont do shit for me.

Common culprits for me are coffee, soda, smoking, alcohol, sweets, spicy foods, fried food, anything high in acidity like juice...I could go on and on.

With all of that said, Bronco, I would say to run the prilosec for two weeks because it can actually heal it, if it's just become a minor problem....it takes a few days for it to build up, so have some rolaids or tums on hand for a couple days. Beyond that, see a Dr. I waited too long and ****ed my esophagus all up.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 12, 2013)

Seeker said:


> Sorry, it's called GERD gastro esophagus reflux disease.  Similar to acid reflux but it has more to do with a weak esophagus



Ahhh gotcha...thanks


----------



## Seeker (Oct 12, 2013)

Sorry to hear Popeye. Yeah if my kid doesn't take his daily dose of prescription he gets it hard. His culprits in terms of food are the same. At first they thought he had asthma and literally had him diagnosed that way until he met with a specialist and realized that it was GERD. It was a ****in nightmare back and forth with all these DR's


----------



## j2048b (Oct 12, 2013)

Man i get the worst heartburn in the damn world... Had it everyday all last week... So bad it hurt into my head and i thought it might be a heart attack it was hurting so damn bad! Down both arms...chest all the way up to my brain! I ust to take prev at like 50mlg per day when i was a kid! 

Now its pepto...prilosec otc... And a lot of each! I hate heart burn but get it a ton and its the worst pain in the world for me!


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 12, 2013)

Just took my daily Prilosec, I couldn't live without it.  I get the generic at Costco.  For me, alcohol and not enough water at night make things much worse.  I still keep tums on hand and use as needed


----------



## Popeye (Oct 12, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> I get the generic at Costco.



Absolutely This^^^^ forgot to mention that, generic Prilosec is called Omeprazole and costco has it cheap as ****....def go with the generic no matter where you go.


----------



## italian1 (Oct 12, 2013)

I have GERD also. Curious from others that have it if they got the camera down the throat thing?  Dr said I needed it done 4 or 5 yrs ago and I said F that because he said he really can't stop it but only check for cancer. I would do anything in the world to stop it. Sucks. Have taken Prilosec for almost 10 yrs. I know it can't be good for you.


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 12, 2013)

I've talked to my doc about this.  I've never done the camera thing either, but my doc didn't feel it was absolutely necessary.  He says the only reason the OTC boxes say to stop after 2 weeks is in case you're masking a real problem, like a tumor or something.  As far as just GERD or reflux goes, there's nothing wrong with taking it for years, or at the very least the benefit vastly outweighs the risk.  Aside from being hella unpleasant, left untreated it will lead to scaring of the esophagus and an increased risk of cancer.  He offered to write me a script, but said it was the same stuff as Prilosec, just a lot more expensive.  He recommended I just buy the Cpstco generic.


----------



## goodfella (Oct 12, 2013)

Good thread. I needed to find something like this. Other night was mounting chick and had to spot for a minute n have her finish on top it was so bad. Been eating good lately too. Gunna try this prilosec out today. Hopefully keeps it away or will at least relieve it.


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 12, 2013)

Make sure to take it every morning.  Don't wait for symptoms, that's not how it works.


----------



## graniteman (Oct 13, 2013)

I get it also, orals really kick it off especially var for some reason. Big meals kill me Acid reflux is nothing to play with it can have bad consequences

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001311/


----------



## goodfella (Oct 13, 2013)

Just picked up a pack with 28 tabs of the goods! Hoping this does the job. Vantac isn't doing shit anymore.


----------



## goodfella (Oct 13, 2013)

Nice, I'm already feeling cleared up


----------



## goodfella (Oct 13, 2013)

Bump cus I'm not getting acid reflux this a.m.


----------



## bronco (Oct 13, 2013)

goodfella said:


> Bump cus I'm not getting acid reflux this a.m.



Which brand you get?


----------



## ccpro (Oct 13, 2013)

I haven't read the previous  posts but I can tell you my experience.   In my case acud reflux us hereditary and I don't miss a day of taking 40mg of nexium a day.  Nothing else works, tried them all and I don't abuse mt diet...it is what it is.   See a doc, mine didn't start until my late 30s.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goodfella (Oct 13, 2013)

Omeprazole


----------



## trim (Oct 14, 2013)

I am not sure why, but I get acid reflux in the fall/winter, but not in the spring/summer.  Only thing I can come up with is the dry air in the colder months.  I live on prilosec in the winter though.  The stuff is a life saver.


----------



## regular (Oct 14, 2013)

When I get acid reflux I drink a glass of milk.


----------



## corvettels3 (Oct 17, 2013)

I had this problem when I was a fatass. I had an old school Cuban doctor tell me straight up "you're fat" lose the extra weight, cut back on the alcohol, and stop going to bed on a full stomach. Sure enough it cleared up.


----------



## username1 (Oct 19, 2013)

prilosec otc but, i don't have to take it every day, just every few days when I feel heart burn coming on


----------



## DeplorableCracker (May 21, 2020)

love bumping a seven year old thread, but just wanted to add that I found the culprit for mine and it was the Cialis.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 21, 2020)

i stay away from red sauce and if it acts up ill drink some alkazeltcer ...laying down right after you eat will flare mine up as well


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (May 22, 2020)

Mine was the alcohol use in the past, no longer have the issue since fully quitting booze.


----------

